# Leisure Arts Free Pattern Fridays



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Receive a FREE Knit and Crochet pattern every Friday by simply registering for this FREE newsletter from Leisure Arts:

http://leisurearts.us2.list-manage1.com/track/click?u=2a091a437711eee885624a193&id=00d3444fd9&e=947b7b886c


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks- I signed up!


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

mkilcoyne said:


> Receive a FREE Knit and Crochet pattern every Friday by simply registering for this FREE newsletter from Leisure Arts:
> 
> http://leisurearts.us2.list-manage1.com/track/click?u=2a091a437711eee885624a193&id=00d3444fd9&e=947b7b886c


I signed up as well! Thanks


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks, I signed up too!!


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw more than just knit & crochet!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you, I signed up!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks for the link !


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

I just signed up. Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you signed up too!


----------



## spinnerbee (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I just signed up.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link - I signed up too!


----------



## gifffylz (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I have enjoyed their cross-stitch patterns in the past and look forward to seeing what they have for knitting.


----------



## MartiW (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I signed up too!


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Didn't know about this site. I signed up the newsletter too.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I signed up. Unfortunately, I listed all my interests and got a cookie book. There DOES look like some good recipes in there so all is not lost. Maybe every Friday they will rotate the interests I selected. Thank you for the link. The newsletter sounds interesting.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I signed up too :-D


----------

